# Top 5 Artists On Your Ipod or Music Player?



## dirtykidsnation (Oct 7, 2008)

So, this is a thread to see what you think your top 5 artists on your ipod or music player, or whatever you have are. I'll go ahead and start us up

1) Rise Against/Lil Wayne
2) Bob Marley
3) Papa Roach
4) Slightly Stoopid
5) Damian Marley


Those arists are sick as hell. I cheated and added Lil Wayne and Rise Against as number 1 because I just can't decide!


----------



## SEF (Oct 7, 2008)

1. Incubus
2. Opeth
3. Megadeth
4. Earth Wind and Fire
5. Isis


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

not in order
Wayne 
TI
Game
Kanye
Old jay-z


----------



## jaminb20 (Oct 8, 2008)

jon butler trio


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 8, 2008)

1) Biggy
2) Nas
3) Eminem
4) D-Block(Sheek Louch, Jadakiss, Styles P)
5) Dipset


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 8, 2008)

iron maiden
slayer
deicide/vital remains
cannibal corpse
dying fetus


----------



## AchillesLast (Oct 8, 2008)

Led Zeppelin
The Verve
The Doors
Interpol
My Morning Jacket


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Oct 9, 2008)

Kickass for diversity.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

rise against AND lil wayne as #1?? talk about diversity haha ok no particular order hereeeee

Rise Against
Saves the Day
The Movielife
Boys Night Out
AFI


----------



## simsays (Oct 9, 2008)

Bassnectar
Phish
Talking Heads
Dj Distance
MSTRKRFT


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude, I listen to a variety of music. X_x If I could, DJ Caffeine and Paul Oakenfield would have been on there to.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

well you COULD have always made it a top 10... you did make the rules!


----------



## illusionz1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Atreyu
Hatebreed
Killswitch Engage
Avenged Sevenfold (old skool)
Bleeding Through


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm stoned! You expect me to think beyond the first 20 seconds of a post like this?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

nah i dont really expect anyone to think beyond anything here


----------



## regrets (Oct 14, 2008)

MGMT - Oracular Spectacular
Lou Reed - Transformer
Neurosis - Given To the Rising
Black Lips - Good Bad Not Evil
Phobia - Cruel

Not necessarily in that order, but those are hit a lot.

Edit: How could I have possibly forgotten Jay-Z (sorry to add a 6th, I'm quite a rebel) switch often between Reasonable Doubt and the Back Album


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 14, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> rise against AND lil wayne as #1?? talk about diversity haha ok no particular order hereeeee
> 
> Rise Against
> Saves the Day
> ...


 I really hope that is the old punk AFI and not new whiny shit....

1. PanterA
2. Children of Bodom
3. AFI (old)
4. In Flames
5. The Beatles


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 14, 2008)

Debbie Gibson
Tiffany
Bananarama
Bangles
Richard


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 16, 2008)

torso fuck is a really good band


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> I really hope that is the old punk AFI and not new whiny shit....
> 
> 1. PanterA
> 2. Children of Bodom
> ...



haha yeah their old shit is much better seems like thats the way it goes these days. black sails and art of drowning are the best i think but i cant say i hate december underground haha


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 16, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha yeah their old shit is much better seems like thats the way it goes these days. black sails and art of drowning are the best i think but i cant say i hate december underground haha


I didn't like december underground at all... My favorites cd's were "very proud of ya" and "answer that and stay fashionable." Both were excellent and better than any of the new stuff IMO

Tom


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah i figured you liked the first few albums by the other bands you listed haha. it all started to go down hill with sing the sorrow but i think the newest ones better than that its different yeah but still alright IMO haha


----------



## randymarsh420 (Oct 20, 2008)

1. Led Zeppelin
2. Metallica
3. Tool
4. Nirvana
5. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## ilikemarijuhweanie! (Oct 20, 2008)

screw top 5! 
Armin Van Buuren, by far the best current Dj/producer
Stone Temple Pilots
Safe Francis
Tool/A Perfect Circle
Living Legends
Hierolgyphics
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Boston 
Pink Floyd
The Doors


----------



## powd3ry (Oct 21, 2008)

In Alphabetical Order...

Beatles
Beck
Modest Mouse
Notorious B.I.G.
Radiohead

Honorable Mention...
Atmosphere
Beastie Boys
Dave Matthews Band
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Grateful Dead
Muse
Neil Young
Nirvana
Nas
Pearl Jam
People Under The Stairs
Pink Floyd
Sage Francis
Ugly Casanova


----------



## thewhiteoctave01 (Oct 21, 2008)

1.Beulah
2.Jawbreaker
3.The Anniversary
4.Sigur Ros
5.Jets to Brazil


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Nile
2. Suffocation
3. Dying Fetus
4. Gorguts
5. Misery Index

my Ipod is "verrry very brutal"


----------



## passdabong (Oct 21, 2008)

Tool
Radiohead
Nine Inch Nails
Porcupine Tree/Sigur Ros
Massive Attack/Aphex Twin/Autechre/Shpongle/Squarepusher


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 22, 2008)

lil wayne 
termanology 
ti 
kanye
tpain/akon


----------



## MauiLover1 (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
2. Bob Marley
3. The Red Hot Chili Peppers
4. The Doors
5. The Who


----------



## bilbobaggins (Oct 23, 2008)

being that i love rap of course i have the 5 best rappers of all time...
1) dylan
2) dylan
3) dylan
4) dylan
5) dylan because he spits hot fire!!!

but seriously.. 
incubus, led zepplin, lil wayne, young jeezy, bob dylan, dave matthews band, the eagles, beatles.. just to name a few


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 23, 2008)

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers
2. Fugazi
3. Interpol
4. Bob Marley
5. !!!(chk chk chk)


----------



## SmokeSomeBud (Feb 14, 2011)

styles p
jadakiss
big L
biggie
cassidy


----------



## VER D (Feb 14, 2011)

some dj screw shit some more dj screw shit followed by some dj screw shit and then some more dj screw shit ending with some dj screw shit (he did many artists songs so im jus gonna say some screw shit)


----------



## rshorty (Feb 14, 2011)

T.I.
Young Jeezy
Wiz Khalifa
Trey Songz
J. Cole
Lil' Wayne


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 14, 2011)

1. Hank Williams Jr
2. Motorhead
3. Jimi Hendrix
4. Bob Marley
5. Lil Boosie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

50 cent
TuPac (old shit)
Sublime
Bob Marley
Down


----------



## Axxebond (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine......

1. Within Temptation (Angels) 
2. Hot N Cold (Katy Perry) 
3. Just Dance (Lady GaGa)
4. Untouched (The Veronicas) 
5. Shake it (Metrostation)


----------



## auldone (Feb 17, 2011)

Metallica
Tool
Sublime
Alice in Chains
Mudvayne


----------



## kevin (Feb 17, 2011)

if they play it on a classic rock station i probally have it on my ipod. here is my top 5

stevie ray
joe cocker
tom petty
fleetwood mac
r.e.m.


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 23, 2011)

1. Willy Nelson
2. Atmosphere
3. Eagles of Deathmetal
4. The Original Fucking Hank Williams
and last but definately not the least
5. The Notorious BIG


----------



## SensiJimmy (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah Led Zep forever


----------



## SensiJimmy (Feb 23, 2011)

Led Zeppelin
Jimi Hendrix
Steppenwolf
CCR
Lightnin Hopkins


----------

